# Những mẫu địu ngồi thoải mái cho bé nhẹ nhàng cho mẹ



## MoonLight (6/11/18)

*Nếu mẹ muốn tìm hiểu các loại địu cho bé có ghế ngồi hay các loại địu em bé có bệ đỡ, thì dưới đây chính là dòng địu mẹ nên tham khảo :*

Địu ngồi ngày càng trở thành lựa chọn phổ biến cho các mẹ nhờ những ưu điểm ưu việt như giúp bé ngồi địu thoải mái hơn, mẹ địu bé dễ dàng hơn, địu bé được nhiều tư thế.. đặc biệt là có thể địu các bé lớn đã có thể tự đi bộ được mà không cần đeo quai vai rất tiện ích trong những chuyến đi xa. Nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu thêm về các dòng địu cho bé có ghế ngồi hay các loại địu em bé có bệ đỡ, thì dưới đây chính là những mẫu địu ngồi thoải mái cho bé nhẹ nhàng cho mẹ nên tham khảo:

_

_
_Mẹ nên chọn địu ngồi có ghế ngồi rộng rãi, chất vải mềm mại và đai đeo địu to bản dày dặn_​
Địu ngồi cho bé có đai lưng dày dặn và phần ghế ngồi kích thước lớn sẽ khiến cho mẹ địu bé trong thời gian dài mà không mỏi lưng, bé ngồi địu chắc chắn hơn và thoải mái hơn nhờ chỗ ngồi rộng. Một trong những thương hiệu địu ngồi có chất lượng tốt với đệm ngồi rộng rãi và đạt các tiêu chuẩn an toàn cho bé mà mẹ nên tham khảo là địu aimama, dòng địu ngồi hàn quốc này nổi tiếng nhờ có chất lượng vải địu mềm mại và thiết kế địu phù hợp với tư thế ngồi của các bé, dễ dàng điều chỉnh đai đeo địu để mẹ thoải mái đồng thời nâng đỡ tốt cho vùng lưng, cổ của bé.




​Địu ngồi có thể dễ dàng sử dụng cho các tư thế ngồi khác nhau tùy theo nhu cầu của con cũng là lưu ý mẹ nên nhớ khi chọn mua địu ngồi cho con. Những chi tiết hỗ trợ nâng đỡ lưng và cổ cho bé cũng rất quan trọng, đặc biệt dành cho các bé nhỏ, giúp bé luôn thoải mái để mẹ địu bé được lâu hơn trong những chuyến đi dã ngoại hay đi dạo quanh khu phố.




​Địu ngồi cho bé cũng có thể trở thành một mẫu địu thông thường, có thể tháo bỏ phần bệ đỡ ngồi cho bé để mẹ địu bé phù hợp với nhu cầu và tư thế địu khác nhau.




​Nếu những mẫu địu ngồi giá rẻ là sản phẩm mà mẹ quan tâm những loại địu ngồi Việt Nam sản xuất cũng là một gợi ý rất tốt. Sản phẩm sử dụng chất liệu vải dù, có đai an toàn bằng các khóa bấm dễ dàng tháo lắp khi mẹ muốn đổi tư thế địu cho bé.




​Các loại địu ngồi cao cấp nhiều từ thế có thể kết hợp sử dụng như một chiếc địu 4 tư thế thông thường. Mẹ có thể bỏ phần bệ đỡ ngồi cho bé, dùng địu bé nằm ngang, thông thường mẫu địu này có giá cao hơn nhưng có thể dùng tốt cho các bé nhỏ, phù hợp với tư thế địu nằm ngang và có hỗ trợ phần lưng giúp bé ngồi địu an toàn.




​Địu ngồi chỉ phù hợp với các bé trên 6 tháng tuổi và các bé đã có khả năng ngồi tương đối vững vàng, tuy vậy những mẫu địu có thiết kế an toàn vẫn là tiêu chí quan trọng nhất mà các mẹ chọn địu cho con. Địu cho bé có phần quai đeo vai mẹ thiết kế ôm sát giúp bé hạn chế di chuyển ngang, ngồi ngoan hơn trên địu và mẹ có thể rảnh tay làm việc mà bé vẫn an toàn. Đặc biệt lưu ý khi đeo địu ngồi mẹ tuyệt đối không được cúi xuống hay nghiêng người vì có thể làm rơi bé.




​Mẹ có thể dùng địu ngồi để địu bé phía sau lưng với các mẫu địu ngồi có bệ đỡ, khi ở tư thế này các mẫu địu không có nhiều chi tiết rườm rà nhưng quai cố định bé chắc chắn và vừa vặn ôm sát bé là lựa chọn lí tưởng hơn cả. Hạn chế các chi tiết địu che chắn quá kĩ có thể khiến bé bị ngạt, các chất liệu thông thoáng cũng giúp bé không bị nóng khi ngồi địu sau lưng mẹ.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## Huyền Mamago (18/7/19)

Phải công nhận dùng địu cho bé chính là bí quyết chăm sóc trẻ tốt nhất, vừa có thể mang theo trẻ bên mình mọi lúc mọi nơi vừa có thể giải phóng cho đôi tay của mẹ, mẹ có thể làm rất nhiều việc như đọc sách, ăn uống.
Cảm ơn mẹ đã mang đến bài viết về chọn địu thoải mái cho bé nhẹ nhàng cho mẹ. Ngoài ra các mẹ có thể tham khảo thêm một số thương hiệu địu uy tín như Seebaby, Mamago, địu em bé Kiza...có mức giá vô cùng phải chăng mà chất lượng cũng không hề kém cạnh các hãng địu đến từ Nhật Bản hay các nước châu Âu.





*Địa chỉ mua địu cho bé giá rẻ*

Kids Plaza - hệ thống siêu thị mẹ và bé với gần 100 cửa hàng trên toàn quốc.
Địa chỉ trụ sở Hà Nội: Tầng 4, CT2 - C14 Bắc Hà, Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (024) 7300 0088 - Email: contact@kidsplaza.vn
Hotline: 18006608 (miễn phí)
Website: kidsplaza.vn


----------



## Bé Dâu (12/5/21)

Nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu thêm về các dòng địu cho bé có ghế ngồi hay các loại địu em bé có bệ đỡ, thì dưới đây chính là những mẫu địu ngồi thoải mái cho bé nhẹ nhàng cho mẹ nên tham khảo:


----------

